# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Your Best Part?

## Teddy

What is your favorite body part? What part are you the most proud of? What part did you get to most compliments about?

----------


## Chantellabella

People always compliment my eyes. They are grey, but depending on what color I wear, they can change from green to dark blue to ice blue.

----------


## Merkor

My v-line thing? At some angles. And if i actually exercise lol

----------


## WintersTale

I get compliments on my hair, my eyes, and my smile.

----------


## Koalafan

My hair maybe?  :Tongue:

----------


## VickieKitties

T&A, obv.

----------


## whiteman

> T&A, obv.



Hey, me too!

----------


## Limmy

nostrils

----------


## mezzoforte

boobies

----------


## Leary

I've received compliments about my eyes so I guess those. I like my nose the best.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

My hair, if that counts.

----------


## Trendsetter

face, eyes, and smile

----------


## Rawr

My eyes & hair. That's all I ever get complimented on & that's all I ever tend to like about myself.

----------


## Marleywhite

eyelashes, eyebrows, and hair

----------


## Borophyll

Usually I get compliments on my eyes, eyelashes, and lips.

----------


## Misssy

Guys usually make comments about my hair. Though it doesn't really please me or anything. It's sort of a shrug scenario.

----------


## iJack

My finger nails?

----------


## sanspants

eyes, chest/shoulders

----------


## Otherside

A lot of people compliment my hair. I suppose red curly hair does stand out and is a pretty noticable feature. Yeah, I like it. (Not because it's noticable, just because I like the colour, really) (God, I sound really vain)

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Small frame, complexion, cheekbones, lips.

----------


## kc1895

I get compliments from horny men from time to time.

----------


## Dane

I think my hands and feet look good.  I can't remember ever being complimented on them though.

----------


## peace

Absolutely nothing, I inherited a complete crock of sh!t.

----------


## life

i get compliments about my face, mostly about my eyes

----------


## L

I don't know, there is no part of me that i love but I don't hate how I look either. I used to get complemented on my height but everyone else caught up since. I'm not dainty, small or petite or anything. I could complement my personality more easily.

----------


## kc1895

> Absolutely nothing, I inherited a complete crock of sh!t.



lol, what about humor and honesty?

----------


## peace

> lol, what about humor and honesty?



Those supposed qualities have not helped me and do not make me remotely happy.

----------


## meepie

my smile is my most complimented feature

----------


## whiteman

My sick sense of humor. Although I probably get criticized more for it than I get complimented for it-oh well

----------


## Noca

Obliques

----------


## Ironman

Eyes, smile, and laugh.

....and my Hungarian hiney!

----------


## fordgurl_87

Eyes, butt, and hips!  :-)

----------

